# Góc thư giãn > Chuyện bên lề >  Nhôm 7075

## lynlyn1991

Chào mấy bác,

Cho mình hỏi mấy bác biết chỗ bán nhôm 7075 tròn ở Việt Nam không nhỉ ? E kiếm nát rồi mà không thấy ai bán sẵn. Toàn fai mua bên China.

----------


## hoangson

Bác đùa hay thật thế. Quan trọng bác muốn mua đường kính bao nhiêu và bác ở tỉnh nào

----------


## lynlyn1991

> Bác đùa hay thật thế. Quan trọng bác muốn mua đường kính bao nhiêu và bác ở tỉnh nào


Thật đấy bác  :Frown: . Thường e chạy 6061, nay 1 số sản phẩm cần chạy 7075 mà e điện thoại khắp mấy web trên mạng mà ai cũng bảo ko có bán hoặc bán nhôm tấm thôi. E cũng có đi 1 vòng mấy khu mà cũng ko có.
E trong Sài Gòn bác à, khu vực Ngoại Thành 1 tí.
E muốn tìm size khoảng phi 80 trở xuống.

----------


## vusvus

Bác gọi cho oristar vs ikeda chưa

----------

lynlyn1991

----------


## anhcos

Bác thử vào đây xem, ở Q. Tân phú: http://www.tkmvietnam.com.vn/

----------

lynlyn1991

----------


## lynlyn1991

> Bác thử vào đây xem, ở Q. Tân phú: http://www.tkmvietnam.com.vn/


Chỗ này e gọi nó ko bán phi rồi bác ợ.

----------


## lynlyn1991

> Bác gọi cho oristar vs ikeda chưa


Cám ơn bác nhiều để e liên hệ thử.

----------

